# Hey guys, I found a book that might help you guys.



## whiplash1 (Dec 21, 2015)

I ordered this book on Amazon and, surprisingly, it helped out a lot! I'll link it at the bottom. It's worth checking out.

http://www.amazon.com/Stop-Unreality-Conquering-Depersonalization-Derealization-ebook/dp/B017WOSTAY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1451253714&sr=8-5&keywords=depersonalization


----------

